# Hunters find dog wrapped in duct tape



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

PROVIDENCE - Some Saratoga County hunters made a disturbing discovery in a remote section of woods - a four-year-old beagle bound with duct tape and wrapped up in a garbage bag. 

The dog, named Daisy, was found off of Drager Road in Providence.

Daisy survived and is doing okay. She now wears a cone-shaped collar to prevent her from biting at her injured ears.

The man who found him, Ed Dandaraw, wants to why or how someone could do this to a defenseless dog.

Just a couple days ago, Dandaraw was hunting with friends when he saw a garbage bag move.

"At that time, I saw a dog's leg coming out of a hole in the bag," he recalled.

Dandaraw says whoever did this left just enough space around daisy's nose for her to breathe. Her front paws were bound together.

Dandaraw describes himself as an animal lover and says his discovery made him sick to his stomach. He and his hunting buddies called police and carried Daisy to the nearest road.

"About halfway out to the main road, we're on a four-wheeler, I felt the dog go totally limp and I thought he had just died," Dandaraw said.

But Daisy came to, police brought her to the vet and other than infected ears and matted fur and being 20 pounds lighter, she's okay. 

Not the case for whoever did it, in Dandaraw's opinion.

"This person was a very sick, deranged person because they left the dog taped up entirely, but they left the nostrils open so he could breathe in the bag," he said.

Dandaraw says the owners should consider changing the dog's name to "Lucky." 

Police are looking for the person responsible.

==========================================================


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Poor Daisy! What a horrid thing for her to have to go through  Get those rotten people and have them burned at the stake!


----------



## DelboyTrotter (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh my goodness, this is the very first message I have read, (almost wish I had walked on by) How distressing for those who found her, and what a terrible ordeal this poor dog has had. How could anyone be so cruel, they should be horse whipped.


----------



## RACR (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh my god poor Daisy 

I will never undertstand how people can disregard that a animal has feelings and be so cruel and evil!

I hope they find who did it, but they never seem to do


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

This is the second duct tape animal incident I've read of....I saw an American news report not long ago, showing a cat that had been covered in duct tape too :/


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

ad_1980 said:


> Poor Daisy! What a horrid thing for her to have to go through  Get those rotten people and have them burned at the stake!


Agree     :thumbup1:


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

People make me sick. I hope the people that did this die a horrible death


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

They are probably just practicing before they kidnap a person..
I totally believe in the links between violence againest animals and people..


----------

